# do i need to register?



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i am looking in to getting a boat to use for fishing and duck hunting as well so my question is it is a 14 foot jon boat with no trailer or motor i may be able to put an electric motor on it but with out a gas motor does it need to be registered? and second does anyone know where i might be able to find a trailer for it as well? thanks for the input


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, you need to register it with any motor. Same price too so might as well get a gas motor.
As for the trailer, check boat junk yards. There is one up here off of I-89 in Pleasant view that has a bunch of boatless trailers in the yard. Place an add on ksl too. You might get lucky. I got mine for $50 from a co-worker for my 12' boat.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah posat an ad on KSL boat parts and you'll get calls for a trailer. I got mine for $50 form a fella. It had a boat on it so I ripped the old outboard off the boat sold it for $30 then it cost me $10 to dump the old fiber glas boat at the land fill so by the time I was done it only cost me $30+ gas. I've got an old boat trailer frame you're welcome to have, but I live up in Logan. It just needs a new axle. You're probably better off finding one on KSL. Good luck. .


----------

